# Fastest Way To Unroot



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Would it be easiest to unroot by flashing a full unrooted ruu? Or by using the old method? Thank you for any help


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


......please helpful responses...


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Depends on how you rooted if you used revolutionary you need to replace the bootloader with an unprotected one then update with an ruu if you rooted using the old method then the full ruu should take care of it


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

mrpicolas said:


> Depends on how you rooted if you used revolutionary you need to replace the bootloader with an unprotected one then update with an ruu if you rooted using the old method then the full ruu should take care of it


Yeah I used the long way. Haha. Thank you. I'll just flash the ota ruu. Ditching my bolt. Hate to-do it. But its time


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Is this the newest one http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/09/24/exclusive-download-gingerbread-build-2-11-605-3-rooted-rom-radio-and-full-ruu-for-htc-thunderbolt/

Edit nm wrong one


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've had the stock FW without hboot then the stock hboot basically since the phone came out. To go back to stock I flash stock FW then stock hboot then let it update OTA. If you (anyone) rooted with revolutionary, there is an additional step but it's not too big of a deal. A little time in cmd with adb and fastboot and you're good to go.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I flashed the latest unrooted ota and that did the trick. Fully un rooted.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly.... I just keep a backup of my last / first factory rom lol and anytime I might need it to be stock flash to it and let it be , I have my reasons but besides that why fully unroot when 9/10 times If not 10/10 its not checked or looked at


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> I flashed the latest unrooted ota and that did the trick. Fully un rooted.


Are you still s-off in hboot?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Yeah I used the long way. Haha. Thank you. I'll just flash the ota ruu. Ditching my bolt. Hate to-do it. But its time


What phone you getting? I am considering changing as well but haven't heard great reviews on any of the recently released phones


----------

